# We’ve moved



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Good morning....anyone out there in the Hollywood Florida area?


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Only while I am visiting a friend in Del Ray.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm at the north end of the state - Ponte Vedra Beach. Welcome to Florida!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm located in the center of the state. You're a couple hours from me. Welcome to sunny Florida!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to Florida..I am in the Daytona Beach area...


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Welcome from Lady Lake, Florida!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacksonville. Pretty far North.


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

Lake worth, not too far! Are you a "rounder".?


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Without sounding stupid...what is a rounder?


----------

